# Printer Spooler Problem



## picko (Jun 25, 2008)

Hello, I am running Windows XP Pro SP2. I am currently trying to install a new printer and am able to get the test page to print okay however the print spooler does not fully delete the file hence I am not able to print anything after this and keep having to run "Net Stop Spooler" to free the printer up again, reboot but then keep having the same issue again. Is there a way of fixing the Printer Spooler? - thanks in advance!


----------



## revealer (Jan 24, 2007)

Hello picko, 
Please do explain in detail the issue you have been experiencing with the printer. That should help me understand the issue better. 
However, let us work together to isolate the issue 
Here the the few steps to refresh the print spooler 
*Windows XP:

1. Click Start and then Control Panel.
2. Depending on the View settings of your computer, open the Services
window.

For Category View:

a. Click Performance and Maintenance.
b. Click Administrative tools.
c. Double-click Services.

For Classic view:

a. Double-click Administrative Tools.
b. Double-click Services.

3. Locate the Print Spooler entry.
4. Right-click the Print Spooler icon and then click Restart.
5. A progress message will be displayed. After the Print Spooler restarts, you should be able to print or uninstall the printer driver, as required.*


----------



## picko (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi Revealer,
Thank you for your reply and suggestions to resolve. much appreciated.

In more detail, the problem I seem to be having is when I install or re-install the print driver, I print a test page which does in fact print. When I go to open the print queue the page printed shows as 99% complete and does not leave the print queue. It just sits there showing 99% complete and I can not print any further documents. If I try to delete or cancel this document, the print queue does try to delete it but unsuccessfully. It just sits there in the print queue showing as "deleting". The only way I can seem to clear this is to run Net Stop Spooler, restart my machine and the queue is cleared. I then start the process again but experience the same problem.

Could this be an issue with the print spooler? Some research indicates it could be a memory problem? Your thoughts?

Thanks again for your assistance. Picko


----------

